# Anyone Else Have a Shower Curtain Bandit?



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha just LOVES to chew on the shower curtain and liner. We use the plastic ones so the cats won't rip them to shreds. I tried the bitter spray as a deterrent and that has not slowed him down one bit. I don't want to shut the door entirely since the busiest litter box is located in the bathroom, and I don't have anywhere else to move it to. I already had issues with him peeing on the rug and the bathtub when we only had 3 litterboxes.

I have come to terms with the fact that we will need to replace the curtains every couple of months. But, this time, I just put them up this weekend and already all along the edge of the shower curtain there is a vertical pattern of little holes where he's been chewing them up. I just wanted to find out if anyone has any better ideas on how to get him to stop chewing the plastic curtains? What a little PITA!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have fabric curtain and liner and both are full of frays and pinholes from Book playing with them. Each time I think about buying a new one I decide against it. Once he's out of kitten hood I'll spring for a nice one....if he ever leaves kitten hood.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Not really cuz I never leave my bathroom door open, regardless if I'm in there or not. My litterboxes are elsewhere in the house.

Well, what about lemon/citrus? Or tying the curtain up in a giant knot and curling the end into the knot when you're not using it. (altho that might make him wanna jump and play with it..I dunno)


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

we have doors for the showers/tub, so not a problem here...maybe you could install a sliding door. I guess it depends on your situation and the type of tub.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried a waterproof fabric shower curtain? They double duty as a curtain and a liner in one product. They aren't expensive at stores like Wal-Mart and there are some lower priced ones on line. I got mine from my parents and it was just the trick to keep Johnboy from chewing! He did, however, fall into a deep depression once he no longer had plastic to chew on. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

feedmycats said:


> Have you tried a waterproof fabric shower curtain? They double duty as a curtain and a liner in one product. They aren't expensive at stores like Wal-Mart and there are some lower priced ones on line. I got mine from my parents and it was just the trick to keep Johnboy from chewing! He did, however, fall into a deep depression once he no longer had plastic to chew on. :lol: :lol:


I will try that next time although the ones I found are not very decorative, but I guess you have to make compromises.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

I've got my cat's litter boxes in the bathtub and it's got a plastic shower curtain, which I've had no problems with whatsoever.

Though I don't have this particular problem with my cat, I often call my cat "destruct-o cat" since she likes to destroy so many things.

Rip it up! Shred it apart! Tear it down! Yeah, so much fun!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Nothing to add but Ninja is a shower curtain chewer too. I guess I'm not too bothered by it though.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg decided this week she needed to get to the top of the liner, so she tore it to shreds. Eric and I both seem to encourage their bad behavior, as we both had the same reaction, "We needed a new one anyway, whatever!"


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

dweamgoil said:


> I will try that next time although the ones I found are not very decorative, but I guess you have to make compromises.


Yeah, ours is just a chocolate brown microfiber thing. You could always put another regular fabric shower curtain over it and use the waterproof curtain/liner in place of the plastic liner. More costly though.

I think kitty is just telling you it's time to redecorate. Maybe he has more of a minimal, modern taste? :wink


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

feedmycats said:


> Yeah, ours is just a chocolate brown microfiber thing. You could always put another regular fabric shower curtain over it and use the waterproof curtain/liner in place of the plastic liner. More costly though.
> 
> I think kitty is just telling you it's time to redecorate. Maybe he has more of a minimal, modern taste? :wink


Could be, after all, he is a boy so maybe he doesn't like the girly curtain!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Apple likes to run at it and slide down it. I have given up and just started buying them at the dollar store. She's so bizarre.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

we don't have a shower curtain but did used to have beautiful drapes in our living room with pelmet & swag's it was very pretty until we bought our lil monsters home lol

they used to climb up the drapes & walk along the top & within a few month's the whole lot had fallen down ooops

the way we got around this was to replace the drapes with wooden venetian blind's 

I think the best thing if possible ifs to replace the shower curtain with glass shower door's x

this is definitely the way we will be going when we have a shower installed  Teddy loves chewing plastic so no doubt about it he would have a field day with a big plastic curtain lol


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

These are all very good suggestions, but installing glass doors is not a worthy investment for me since I rent an apartment. I really don't think the landlord would want to pay for them either. I am going to try the waterproof liner thing and see how he deals with that.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I always fold the shower curtain up on top of the shower curtain rod, and tie it there, this way, no cats are tempted!
When they were kittens, they did not so much chew on it, but they would play between the shower curtain and the liner, so I had quite a few issues with them clawing at it, so that's when I decided to ''take it up''. So far, no one tried to jump to reach it (knock on wood)!

sandyrivers


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great. I haven't even considered this. My new place will have a shower curtain, and I'll probably have to keep my bathroom door shut all the time. I was never able to keep Charlee from climbing my window curtains, finally took them all down. 



> I have fabric curtain and liner


That's what I had at a prior apartment, I loved it. Maybe if I have just the plastic curtain, she'll leave it alone.

Yeah. Right.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

When they are determined to get at something...watch out! lol


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Noope but Blackie*

takes naps in the bath tub. Everyday, his paw are just printed on the sink and the tub...and a few times when I am about to take a shower and pull the shower curtain to the side my baby boy is just there as if he is playing peekaboo with me..which indeed he manages to scare the **** out of me lol..


----------

